# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Sofra e Burrelit

## Doc_ERI

*Ktu Jan Te Mirepritur Te Gjith Burrelsat Dhe Shoqnia Jone Kudo Qe Jane,Kalofshi Sa Me Mire.*

----------


## Erlebnisse

Mirembrema sofra e pershendetje pjesetareve te forumit nga Burreli ne kryesi me hapesin e temes :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Doc_ERI

*Mire se erdhe adashe kalofsh sa me mir*

----------


## Elena__Dr

*Mroma ero kam xhannnnnn T.V.T.T.B
*

----------


## Doc_ERI

*Mroma yvooo te kam shum xhan tanto tanto shummmmmmmmmm fareeeeeeeeeeee*

----------


## Doc_ERI

*Mirmroma a jeni mir si ja kalut sot a keni bo naj lek folni naj fjal se lat nom lat*

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Hajde urime per hapjen e temes!

----------


## Doc_ERI

Falemneres vlla mir se erdhe mes nesh .

----------


## morrison

Doc_ERI pershendetje dhe urime per hapjen e temes po si i prisni miqte kshu ju pa gje  :perqeshje: 
aha s'dole gje dhe ti LoOoL

----------


## Doc_ERI

Mir se erdhe mer ja erdh rakia me kafen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Doc_ERI

*Mirmroma iher si ja kalut mir ?*

----------


## bebushja

Pershendetje bureli .
mirembrema ERI :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MaDaBeR

Hajde mire se erdha ne Shpin time! Si ju kam, si ja kaloni?

Pershendetje per te gjithe miqte edhe per te gjithe patriotet!

----------


## Doc_ERI

Mir se erdhe patriot kalofsh sa ma mir mes nesh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Doc_ERI

Mir se erdhe sis  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Doc_ERI

Ca Bot mir ?

----------


## projekti21_dk

Erdha të ju përshëndes nga Drenica e largët për të ju përgëzuar për sofrën tuaj bukatore.

Te ne në Drenicë ka një fjalë që thotë: "Kur të hash pulën e dikujt, tënden lidhe për këbë të magjes" që do të thotë, edhe ju jeni të mirëseardhur në odën tonë drenicake!

Urime e pacit vetëm gëzime në këtë sofër.

Miku juaj,
Adem Gashi, Drenicë ( Danimarkë )

----------


## Doc_ERI

Mir se erdhe Ademo kalofsh mir  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Doc_ERI

*Si jeni o popull a jeni mir si ja kalut folni nej fjal se sju thot gjo kush :P*

----------


## landi45

mire se u gjeta burrelsa e patriote po qenkemi pak ketu ne facebook eshte grupi 

burrelsat me qindra anetare 

uroj tja qoni mire

----------

